# Tau Battlesuit conversions



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

As I'm snowed in at home today, I've been up bright and early chopping up Tau Battlesuits.

This tau battlesuits squad has burst cannon and missile pod. The one at the back needs some better posing. The arms and heads haven't been glued on yet. I need to undercoat them first.










Have a butchers at my blog for the complete tau battlesuit conversions guide


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice conversions, and I like the guide. 

Colour scheme and painting on the model is excellent. Are you going to piant the missles in the pod or leave them to blend in with the model? Not a critism just a question.


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

i realy like the asault cannon / burst cannon may be stealing that


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

humakt said:


> Very nice conversions, and I like the guide.
> 
> Colour scheme and paintingon the modle is excellent. Are you going to piant the missles in the pod or leave them to blend in with the model? Not a critism just a question.


Thanks very much.
I just leave it to blend in. It's quite clear what it is.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

much better looking than the normal crappy burst cannon


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Stella. I think that's the first time I've seen you say something nice to me


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh yeah I like those, both the conversions and the paint job.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Bah, we have near-identical paintjobs, hehe. Great conversions, by the way, I may steal that burst cannon aswell.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Go for it. Just let everyone know where you got it


----------



## cheesy (Feb 4, 2008)

The burst cannons look awsome and how did u get ur colour scheme


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks good.

I had a similar idea, and wasn't sure how it would look.
(I run a near-future rpg campaign with power armour and police-actions) and had sketched out a "police" or paramilitary armour with the same payload. 

Kudos for pulling it off.


----------

